# FSB für Pentium 4



## Erpel (14. Juli 2003)

Ist es normal das im Bios für nen P4 2,0 gHz 100mHz FSB eingestellt sind?
Wo liegt denn hardwaremäßig der Wert da überhaupt?
Genauere Infos zu meinem Prob gibt es sobald ich mir die aus dem Bios abgeschrieben habe.*g*
Wollte nur schonmal fragen vielleicht weiß ja jemand auch so schon ob das normal ist oder nicht.


----------



## dfd1 (16. Juli 2003)

Mich dünkt das ein bischen wenig. Sollten nicht mindestens 133 MHz sein, oder gar 266??


----------



## Tobias K. (16. Juli 2003)

moin


Die Prozessor Arbeitgeschwindigkeit ergibt sich aus fest eingestellten Multiplikator und dem FSB. Bei mir FSB = 133 und Mulitiplikator = 20.0 daraus ergibt sich eine Prozessor Arbeitgeschwindigkeit von 2,66GHz. Sollte ich mich da täuschen korrigiert mich bitte.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Fabian H (16. Juli 2003)

nein, das ist schon richtig, der Pentium IV hat bis zum 2,60GHz Modell einen FSB von 100Mhz, alles danach hat 133MHz.

Und: Falls du die 400MHz vermisst, die von Intel angegeben werde: Der Prozessor nutzt einen Qadpumped FSB, also den 4-Fachen.
Was genau dann mit 400MHz läuft, weiss ich nicht


----------



## Erpel (16. Juli 2003)

Ja genau so wird sein, weil:
Beim Booten steht da auch FSB:400mHz nur im Bios stand da was von 100. Aber da kann man den Wert ändern. Würde das gehn und was bringen.(laut Bios sind Werte von 90-200 möglich)


----------



## Fabian H (16. Juli 2003)

Es würde zwar etwas bringen (pro MHz um den du den FASB erhöhst, erhöht sich der Prozessor-Takt um 20 MHz), aber es ist immer mit einem gewissen Risiko verbunden, sonst wäre es ja einfach:

Ein Wert über 100 MHz ist eigentlich standartmäßig nur für die Modelle ab 2,60 GHz (133), bzw. die Modelle mit Hyper-Threading (2,80, 3,02, 3,20, jeweils 200MHz) gedacht.
Es geht zwar, dies ist aber mit einer steigenden Temparatur verbunden und fordert somit fast immer eine neue CPU-Kühlung.

Mess mal deine Temparaturen (z.B. mit CPU-Cool, http://www.podien.onlinehome.de) und poste mal den eingebauten Prozessor-Kühler.


----------



## Erpel (18. Juli 2003)

Also ich hab gestern ma ne Weile GTA:VC gespielt und ab und zu ma geguggt. Die Temperatur ist nie über 50°C gestiegen. Den Kühler kann ich leider nicht genau angeben glaub ich.
Ich hab den PC bei Atelco zusammengestellt. Das war ne P4 "in-a-box" CPU. Auf dem silber-glänzenden Aufkleber in der Mitte des Ventilators steht steht "INTEL".
Ich hab grad gemerkt dass der Lüfter meiner Grafikkarte ein seltsames Geräusch macht. Ich glaub ich muss den ma entstauben. Ist dabei was besonderes beachten oder kann ich das mit nem staubsauger vorsichtig machen? (vorher ausbaun natürlich)


----------



## Fabian H (18. Juli 2003)

1. Die Temparaturen sind sehr gut, ich würd aber trozdem die Finger vom Overclocken lassen, ich denke dir gefällt der PC so wie er is?
Und zum Kühler: Beim einer "in a box"-CPU ist meistens ein Kühlöer des CPU-Herstellers drauf, so auch in deinem Fall. Habe gehört, dass die Intel boxed-Kühler gut sein sollen, aber bei den Temparaturen brauchst du dir sowieso keine Sorgen machen.

Zu 2.: Wenn du ihn abkriegst kannst du auf schwächster Stufe mit entsprechend weichem Staubsaugeraufsatz auch den benutzen. Machs am besten mit einem Wattestäbchen und einem trockenem Tuch.


----------



## Erpel (18. Juli 2003)

Jo Ich bin absolut zufrieden und zu 2.
Ich hab die Karte ausgebaut (vielen Dank an die Hilfe ausm Chat) und mit nem Pinsel und dem Staubsauger das Teil vorsichtig und ohne Kontakt gesäubert. Das Geräusch hat sich aber nur verändert (nicht zum besseren) aber er läuft also denk ich mal das wirds net gewesen sein und Hercules gibt ja 3 Jahre Garantie.


----------

